# Anyone had any experiences with The Rolex Forum (TRF)



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

I have had a bitter experience with the TRF has anybody had any good or bad experiences.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

As you can imagine it is very pro-Rolex but seems ok


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

and what was this experience ? I'm intrigued. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

When you need obscure Rolex info it does seem that its the place to go... Rolex clientelle is unique though a peculiar mix.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's a one brand forum with what sounds like a fairly affluent membership. It was better back in the day but still a good reliable source of all that is Rolex. There were a few really knowledgeable participants.

But there are some that don't like or can't take any criticism of their beloved Brand but hey ho there are some here like that as well.

:biggrin:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a member but haven't visited for a while. Every year they send me a Birthday email but apart from that I have had no problems. What was the OPs issue ?


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> But there are some that don't like or can't take any criticism of their beloved Brand but hey ho there are some here like that as well.
> 
> :biggrin:


 Like Seiko lovers? haha! Just dont compare them to Micheal Kors and Armarni! hehehe


----------



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

I was a TRF pledge member for two years my gripe is although they are extremely knowledgeable they do not always get it right. I decided to advertise my genuine Rolex Sea Dweller for sale within a couple of days it was removed and I was expelled as they said it was a fake. I took the watch to a local jeweller who inspected it took detailed photographs and wrote a report stating it was real. The TRF would not communicate with me when I emailed them the information confirming the watches authenticity nor to the numerous emails I sent after this it seemed they could not accept they were wrong. I eventually accepted they were not going to respond let alone offer me an apology I then contacted Paypal I explained the situation they were able to get my $25 annual pledge money returned.


----------



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

Sorry should read TRF not RLT not sure where that came from


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Barry Mclean said:


> I was a TRF pledge member for two years my gripe is although they are extremely knowledgeable they do not always get it right. I decided to advertise my genuine Rolex Sea Dweller for sale within a couple of days it was removed and I was expelled as they said it was a fake. I took the watch to a local jeweller who inspected it took detailed photographs and wrote a report stating it was real. The TRF would not communicate with me when I emailed them the information confirming the watches authenticity nor to the numerous emails I sent after this it seemed they could not accept they were wrong. I eventually accepted they were not going to respond let alone offer me an apology I then contacted Paypal I explained the situation they were able to get my $25 annual pledge money returned.


Seems they want some of The Dark Side's reputation points. Pity.

I'm sure you can sell your SD without TRF's help. Glad you could get your pledge money back, that was the honorable thing for them to do.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Barry Mclean said:


> I was a TRF pledge member for two years my gripe is although they are extremely knowledgeable they do not always get it right. I decided to advertise my genuine Rolex Sea Dweller for sale within a couple of days it was removed and I was expelled as they said it was a fake. I took the watch to a local jeweller who inspected it took detailed photographs and wrote a report stating it was real. The TRF would not communicate with me when I emailed them the information confirming the watches authenticity nor to the numerous emails I sent after this it seemed they could not accept they were wrong. I eventually accepted they were not going to respond let alone offer me an apology I then contacted Paypal I explained the situation they were able to get my $25 annual pledge money returned.


 When you say 'Jeweller', was this an accredited Rolex AD ? Given the degree of expertise on The Rolex Forum it would be unusual for them to get it wrong, where did you purchase the watch from, presumably you only got it recently, did you buy it from an AD?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

artistmike said:


> When you say 'Jeweller', was this an accredited Rolex AD ? Given the degree of expertise on The Rolex Forum it would be unusual for them to get it wrong, where did you purchase the watch from, presumably you only got it recently, did you buy it from an AD?


 @Barry Mclean This is important. I am not doubting the authenticity of the watch, or your word, but I do know of two instances where highly respected dealers were "fooled". Having the watch checked by an accredited AD will dispense with any doubt. Once you have solid irrefutable evidence, you can sleep easy. Personally, this is the way I would do it, because otherwise there would always be that element of doubt in my mind. Bear in mind also, in the unlikely event that the watch is not " correct" , the fact that you could potentially lose it.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

morning

feck m barry , move on life's too short , sell it on e bay, chrono 24 , watchfinder, with any provenance you have or a AD letter of authenticity, :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Buy a Seiko mate !

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I confess - - I taunted them and got banned! :bash:

They didn't like being asked why Rolex wouldn't or couldn't match the TIMEX torture tests? 

Most seemed to me to be so far up themselv- - - :tumbleweed: I haven't missed it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Barry Mclean said:


> Sorry should read TRF not RLT not sure where that came from


 If you want I could change it for you.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been on to ask them a few bits and pieces without any bother but then again I wasn't trying to sell anything. What was meant to be up with your watch Barry?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I have found them welcoming and informative but I very rarely go on there to be fair , this thread prompted me to have a look and i joined them in 2010 and last visited March 2015 so not always on there as i say


----------



## KJH666 (May 18, 2017)

A dreadful place. Someone posts a picture of a nice watch and the next 25 posts are: wow, fab, super etc etc. Very shallow indeed and there are the serious 'I've got more money than you' types. Here's my latest Paul Newman Daytona pictured in front of my Ferrari.

i only stayed a short time. There are a few decent helpful types, but for everyone of those there are a 100 idiots.


----------



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

The Jeweller is a very well respected he services and values many top end brand watches although not accredited I doubt very much he is wrong as he would not have written a report stating and confirming it was genuine. The back was removed and detailed photographs were taken (I have copies of the photographs) of all angles of the watch the face and serial number and strap all matched as did the model number it was a 11660T Y serial number. I bought the watch from a dealer I have used in the past without problem I have since sold the watch on to another dealer he carried out his own inspection prior to paying me and confirmed it was genuine. My son who is somewhat of an expert on the Rolex brand checked out the watch prior to me buying it he stated from day one it was real and he was proved to be right. The only thing that let my sale on TRF was the quality of the pictures I had put on the forum. What upset me the most was I was not allowed to prove the watch was genuine with photographic evidence and a written report confirming it was genuine they chose to ignore my emails I did eventually get my pledge money back via Paypal.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> If you want I could change it for you.


Please do (first post, and topic SUBJCT line), "R L T" is Roy's brand so searches for that could turn up this thread by mistake. New user wouldn't have known that, so not fault or foul.

TRF has some interesting reference discussions from the few real experts there, but I've also found some full bazooka crazy threads about things like the albino 6542 where clearly some people are reinforcing their beliefs and touting them as fact. Just like the rest of the Interwebs. They're people there, not gods, though some might seem so the way they boast about their beloved brand. 
@wrench raises a good point. Maybe there IS something wrong with your SD that you don't realize. Maybe the jeweler you took it to was fooled [but then if he took lots of pics maybe he also shared those pics with someone who corroborated them]. Was that jeweler *paid to authenticate it for you, or did it gratis? * Would the jeweler like to broker a sale for you?

If the TRF guys wouldn't tell you what was wrong with your SD, then shame on them IMHO. Forums are great resources to educate and grow a community. Telling you that you've got a fake then banning doesn help anyone, UNLESS you are actually trying to pawn off some counterfeit or frankenwatch in which their actions could be understandable.

You're putting us in the middle without any authenticated information, so I'm sort of suspicious of both sides of the story. The Rolex Forum is generally pretty reputable. But they are human beings, and as such prone to mistakes. Like everyone, yourself and your jeweler included.

You could post some detailed (macro, in focus) pics of your SD here and try us out. No guarantees of the results. Like 98% of hte web, it would be entertainment.


----------



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi four different sources verified the watch the person who I bought the watch from in Spain I have used him before without issue. My son who as stated is very knowledgeable in respect of the Rolex brand he researched this particular watch on the internet and confirmed it is genuine. A highly respected local jeweller who is well versed in the Rolex brand other high end watch brands who I paid to authenticate it. I sold the watch to a UK dealer who carried out his own inspection prior to paying me to confirm it is genuine which it is prior to paying me surely four different sources cant be wrong.


----------



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi four different sources verified the watch is genuine the person who I bought the watch from in Spainwho I have used before without issue. My son who as stated is very knowledgeable in respect of the Rolex brand he researched this particular watch on the internet and confirmed it is genuine. A highly respected local jeweller who is well versed in the Rolex brand other high end watch brands who I paid to authenticate it he confirmed it is real. I sold the watch to a UK dealer who carried out his own inspection prior to paying me to confirm it is genuine which it is I was then paid in full surely four different sources cant be wrong.

I was upset at the reaction of the TRF there was no opportunity to prove the watch is genuine despite the fact I had been a pledge member for two years. Blocking emails and a life ban seems OTT to me perhaps they do not like admitting they were wrong.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Well, as Groucho Marx said.

"PLEASE ACCEPT MY RESIGNATION. I DON'T WANT TO BELONG TO ANY CLUB THAT WILL ACCEPT PEOPLE LIKE ME AS A MEMBER".


----------



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

Not sure I understand where your coming from the TRF is the only thing in my life I have been banned from. On reflection and as previously commented on by others the TRF is elitist The Watch Forum is more grounded.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

What I meant was f##k them, and I wouldn't let being banned bother you. Its not going to be a stain on your C.V. In all honesty, as I understand it, you've sold the watch without a hitch, so I personally wouldn't have bothered making the post. Don't let the experience put you off owning another. I didn't even know their forum existed until yesterday at 18.44. 



Barry Mclean said:


> Not sure I understand where your coming from the TRF is the only thing in my life I have been banned from. On reflection and as previously commented on by others the TRF is elitist The Watch Forum is more grounded.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay, so four different sources authenticated the watch, including someone who paid you a proper sum for it. Seems valid (your first posts didnt identify this, did they?).

So you're here for a pity party? The big bad snobs at TRF did you wrong, and you want us to commiserate? Okay. But this happens a lot on the interwebs, adn to a much worse degree. Read up on #gamergate and how some Internet trolls were ganging up to threaten women with rape and murder, publishing their home addresses online, etc. In the grand scheme of things, what you wnt through was pretty small and easily left behind. I recommend you flip them off and dont look back.



Barry Mclean said:


> I have had a bitter experience with the TRF has anybody had any good or bad experiences.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

KJH666 said:


> A dreadful place. Someone posts a picture of a nice watch and the next 25 posts are: wow, fab, super etc etc. Very shallow indeed and there are the serious 'I've got more money than you' types. Here's my latest Paul Newman Daytona pictured in front of my Ferrari.
> 
> i only stayed a short time. There are a few decent helpful types, but for everyone of those there are a 100 idiots.


 Sorry I dont really get this escpecially the first bit?

look at similar threads on here, I doubt there is much difference


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Montybaber said:


> look at similar threads on here, I doubt there is much difference


 OK, own up, who's got the Ferrari's.










There are two kinds of Rolex owner's. :laughing2dw:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Never had a problem with the place. Yes, there are some people with a fair bit of cash but why should that bother me? Again, someone posts a picture of a nice watch and plenty of comments praising it, same thing on many forums. I like Rolex, I enjoy reading up on Rolex watches. Sorry to hear about your experience with your watch.


----------



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi I am not looking for support or pity I am relaying how one forum can treat people in my case it was the TRF from what I can gather I am not the only person who has been ejected from the TRF. Thanks for all of the responses.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Barry Mclean said:


> Hi I am not looking for support or pity I am relaying how one forum can treat people in my case it was the TRF from what I can gather I am not the only person who has been ejected from the TRF. Thanks for all of the responses.


 As others have said enjoy this one, so what Rolex do you have?


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> OK, own up, who's got the Ferrari's.
> 
> 
> 
> There are two kinds of Rolex owner's. :laughing2dw:


 I meant the ooh's and arrr's after posting a nice watch pic specifically (no different to all watch forums)

but as an aside i have several ferraris, a rolls royce, a dozen racehorses and a luxury yacht, and i am considerably richer than yaaaaaaw


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Montybaber said:


> I meant the ooh's and arrr's after posting a nice watch pic specifically (no different to all watch forums)


 I know, and its all good fun. :thumbs_up:

Just some feel it necessary to make that "extra statement".

As " Tuco" would say; " There are two kind's of Rolex owners. The ones I like, and the ones I don't like ". :laughing2dw:

Sorry, by the time I got out of my car there wasn't enough time to get a picture of me and my watch in front of it.


----------

